# Ducato 16" new spare wheel and tyre.



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I have a new and unused 16" wheel with Michelin Camper tyre fitted for 244 series Ducato, ideally would like to swap for same in 15" X250 fitting.
Or will sell for £100.

Might be slight problem but I live in North West France.

Anyone have a 15" wheel for sale as spare?


----------

